# Two inputs on an orange cabs?



## MF_Kitten (Apr 27, 2008)

ok, so what does this mean? i thought orange cabs were mono?


----------



## darren (Apr 27, 2008)

Many speaker cabs have "parallel" inputs so you can daisy-chain them with another cab.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Apr 27, 2008)

Inside they're hooked directly to each other and there's no use for it unless you want to hook another cab to it. DO NOT hook two amps up to that cab the way it's wired now!!!


----------



## loktide (Apr 27, 2008)

does the impedance add when adding a second cab?

like when adding in parallel:

1/R(total) = 1/R(1st cab) + 1/R(2nd cab)


or do you just simply add asecond cab with the same impedance? if so, can you add a cab with lower/higher impedance?


----------



## darren (Apr 27, 2008)

I really suck at figuring out speaker loads, but i think i know some basics:

Two 8 ohm cabs run in series equals a 4 ohm load.

The impedance ratings on speaker outputs on the amplifier end can be read as "x ohms _or greater_". So if you have a speaker output labeled as 8 ohms, you can run an 8 or 16 ohm load (or anything higher than 8, really). But a 4 ohm load would require the amp to work harder than it's designed to in order to drive that speaker load.

As long as your speaker ohms are a higher number than your amp ohms, you're okay.


----------



## thadood (Apr 27, 2008)

My ohm's law sense is tingling!

Darren, are you sure about 8 ohm cabs in series being a 4 ohm load? Series resistance is additive. Parallel resistance is all inverse (can't remember the term.. additive vs. ??)

(1/8)+(1/8)=(1/.25)=4

Most speaker outputs on amps are parallel outputs.


----------



## loktide (Apr 27, 2008)

i know how to add impedances in series and parallel, my question was more about how the cabs are wired if i connect a second cab to a ppc412 which is 16Ohm


----------



## darren (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, don't go by what i say. More often than not, i get it wrong, so i ask an expert! :/

You are correct. It should be "parallel" not "series." Two 8 ohm cabs in parallel is a 4 ohm load.

So if the Orange cab's second jack is a parallel jack (which they usually are, and more often than not, they're labeled as such) then the rest of my logic is correct.

Series Parallel Speaker Impedance


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 27, 2008)

Means you can wire up 4 16ohm cabs, and run them off a single 4 ohm load from one amp


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 28, 2008)

so if the cab is 16 ohms, and i hook up another one that is also 16 ohms from that cab, then i get an 8 ohms load on the amp?

what´s the point again?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 28, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> so if the cab is 16 ohms, and i hook up another one that is also 16 ohms from that cab, then i get an 8 ohms load on the amp?
> 
> what´s the point again?


Yes. I think the point is as such:

You run ONE lead from the amp to the cab, wherever it is, and then if they are stacked you simply can run a shorter lead between the cabs. Also, it'll allow you to daisy chain as many cabs as you like, but 4 would be the maximum, as in, you could daisy chain 4 cabs, put the load on the amp to 4ohms, and have a wall of death.

It's basically a nice features, not hugely necessary, but a nice one. Also, think of it this way, if one of the jacks wears out, you have a backup. Simple things like this on tour can make a huge difference.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 28, 2008)

so with the Fireball, which has a "2X8 or 1X16" and a "2X16 or 1X8" section ofoutputs, i could plug one 16 ohm cab into another one, and then into one 8 ohm output, and then two more cabs in another 8 ohm output?


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 28, 2008)

Holy hell I'm confused.

My Randall cab has a 4 ohm input and a 8 ohm input...if I'm only using one head does it make a difference which input I plug into?


----------

